# Party Cruiser Pontoon Boat



## Gundini (27 August 2009)

I have just bought this boat. It's a 32ft Sun Tracker 2005 model, with a 2007 trailer, and a 135hp Mercruiser. It is an American pontoon, aluminium "Toon", constructed in Lebenon (I think?).

It will cruise at around 12 knots, and will do 15 if you punch it.

For me it is nearly perfect... Should get me from Brisbane River to Moreton, Gold Coast Seaway, allow me to stay overnight in relative comfort, and be reasonably fuel efficient. 

But here is my problem!

It has a cassette toilet , no solar power/wind/generator/battery/gas system, so I have to spend some money getting the boat up to speed.

Does anyone have some experience putting together a frugal/green/efficient system for this vessel?

Currently it runs a couple of metho hot plates, batteries for the motor, a few lights, and shore power for the fridge, no water pump, and a camping type hot water system. 

Please help! I could die under these conditions.... Can't even keep the beer cold


----------



## Uncle Barry (27 August 2009)

Hi, 
look up Camec in the yellow pages, they are out Archerfield way, 
Camec are Caravan 'parts' people and MOST helpfull.

ps, get ready to spend 

pps, I live on the water down the Coast.
Kind regards,
UB


----------



## trainspotter (27 August 2009)

Very nice boat you have there.

Mmmmmmmmmmmm ... PM me for some advice in regards to your requirements. Having been through the same situation with an ocean going vessel would be only too glad to help you steer you through the pitfalls. Have you any schematic diagrams of layout and sizes of workable areas under deck?


----------



## Mindstorm (27 August 2009)

Cool Boat! MS


----------



## knocker (28 August 2009)

Looks like you got a bargain there mate:

http://boatpoint.ninemsn.com.au/boats-for-sale/boatdetails.aspx?R=7408126


----------



## trainspotter (28 August 2009)

P.S. Get a bigger tow vehicle. Would not want to be going down to Breakfast Creek boat ramp and have to hit the skids in a hurry.


----------



## darkside (28 August 2009)

Wow , now that really looks the gear, i hope you know i will be looking for you at "riverfire" this year. Pm me when your doing a Moreton Island trip and we can meet up inside the wrecks.


----------



## Tink (28 August 2009)

Yep, you have done well, nice boat


----------



## Gundini (30 August 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Hi,
> look up Camec
> 
> ps, get ready to spend
> ...




Yes, I know it will cost, but just want something workable, thanks for the tip.


trainspotter said:


> Have you any schematic diagrams of layout and sizes of workable areas under deck?




Not yet mate, only have the brochure. Pretty basic layout but good space under the deck. Will definately PM you, thanks for your offer of assistance, much appreciated!



trainspotter said:


> P.S. Get a bigger tow vehicle.




Hahaha, no, won't be towing it often, will moor it at Botanical Gardens as I live in Felix apartments. Will put the trailer on my uncles property and plan to pull it out every 3 months to keep the hull in tact. 



darkside said:


> Wow , now that really looks the gear, i hope you know i will be looking for you at "riverfire" this year. Pm me when your doing a Moreton Island trip and we can meet up inside the wrecks.




You are on! Don't have it yet but will get a tow truck to bring it down in the next couple of days. Figure I will have to spend $10K to get it up to speed with holding tank, extra fuel tank, solar, and stuff, so maybe hook up early October or so. May miss riverfire, just not setup properly yet and a bit close. Definately happy to catch up with you guys when it's set! 

PS: Breaky Creek ramp lol...


----------



## darkside (30 August 2009)

Gundini said:


> You are on! Don't have it yet but will get a tow truck to bring it down in the next couple of days. Figure I will have to spend $10K to get it up to speed with holding tank, extra fuel tank, solar, and stuff, so maybe hook up early October or so. May miss riverfire, just not setup properly yet and a bit close. Definately happy to catch up with you guys when it's set!
> 
> PS: Breaky Creek ramp lol...




Definitely up for a meet at good old Tangalooma Wrecks, I love Moreton Bay, and the weather is really starting to come good.


----------



## Gundini (30 August 2009)

darkside said:


> Tangalooma Wrecks




"how's the serenity"


----------



## darkside (30 August 2009)

Gundini said:


> "how's the serenity"




Ahh so true, and that it is my friend, 

Now we have to get Trainspotter over as well , he knows his boats , loves good music, and up for a laugh . !!!!


----------



## Gundini (30 August 2009)

darkside said:


> Trainspotter !!!!




Sounds a plan!

Can we fit a holding tank, water, and fuel tank under here Trainspotter?


----------



## trainspotter (30 August 2009)

Assuming that the macerator and sullage will take about 200 litres, water and fuel the same at about 400 litres, should be quite easy to fit modular tanks under there. Dimensions are gonna be required before I commit to drawing something up that you can take to an engineering firm to be manufactured. Plastic blown mould may be the right way to go? Easier to work with than aluminium and less prone to bugs.

Ooops ... forgot to ask about weight distribution? Also will be required for flotation purposes. 1 litre equals 1kg so therefore technically you are adding 1 tonne to boat. Will effect a lot of things.


----------



## Gundini (30 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Ooops ... forgot to ask about weight distribution? Also will be required for flotation purposes. 1 litre equals 1kg so therefore technically you are adding 1 tonne to boat. Will effect a lot of things.




Yes, 1 tonne is a lot. The boat only weighs 2.5 tonne.... 

Reasonably distributed, maybe not so bad, cutting top speed to 12 knots?

Weight distribution, good point...... The vessel is registered for 15 people @ say 75kgs, so that's about a tonne. 

What about building the extra tanks as a centre pontoon in chambers. Could this assist as extra flotation or stability?


----------



## trainspotter (30 August 2009)

Drop weights by this much ... make sullage 100 litres, water 100 litres and fuel 200 litres. Would not recommend adding further pontoon. Massive engineering feat. Still go modular tank system and bolt onto existing superstructure. Distribute along centreline to equal proportions.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 August 2009)

darkside said:


> Now we have to get Trainspotter over as well , he knows his boats , loves good music, and up for a laugh . !!!!





good company also and owns a fridge


----------



## trainspotter (31 August 2009)

Speed wont be affected by 400kg. Boat will be required to be resurveyed back to 10 people due to extra weight. (or just don't tell them) Holding tank for sullage can be evacuated via macerator so you are not actually carrying this amount around. Extra 200 litres of fuel at 12 knots through Mercruiser 135 should be around 10 to 12 litres an hour approx fully loaded so in theory you should be able to cover a range of 400kms comfortably.

These are approximations only (based on my 165hp Mercruiser single hull fishing boat) and will require authentication from data provided by fuel cell.

The boat below uses 24 litres per hour at 22 knots and 3500rpm.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 August 2009)

Nice house boat...all this talk of Tangalooma and Brisbane river to gold coast seaway is a little concerning, its a house boat...anything above a 12 inch swell and your in trouble.

When i was building my boat i decided LP gas was the way to go for all the refrigeration and cooking requirements.


----------



## Gundini (31 August 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Nice house boat...all this talk of Tangalooma and Brisbane river to gold coast seaway is a little concerning, its a house boat...anything above a 12 inch swell and your in trouble.
> 
> When i was building my boat i decided LP gas was the way to go for all the refrigeration and cooking requirements.




Yes, I think you are right there regarding the swell. Would definately have to pick the right day for the Tanga journey. I have a lot of respect for the bay and she isn't a coastal cruiser. I don't think there will be any issues from the river to the seaway behind the islands, but the bay trip would need more planning. What are your thoughts with regard to this? 

Leave the river at dawn, new moon, turning tide, <10 knot winds, and take a Bible


----------



## Uncle Barry (31 August 2009)

_*Would definately have to pick the right day for the Tanga journey*_

Yep, right....can you tell me what the weather will be on any given afternoon, in the morning ?
If you know the future, then your safe, on the Bay, BUT.........

And your going to think of cruising over to Tangers for the day, is that a good idea ?

Trust you have a couple of radios (KNOW HOW TO USE THEM) and everything is well insured, including yourself and family and crew.

Adding ANYTHING to the underside of your boat and thinking about the nasty short chop the Bay can generate in seconds, is that also a good idea ?

Kind regards, 
UB
I've only owned boats for over 50 years and boated the Bay just a few times.


----------



## trainspotter (31 August 2009)

http://www.seabreeze.com.au

http://www.buoyweather.com/wxnav6.jsp?region=QUE&program=Maps

http://www.askhuey.com.au

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDG00074.shtml

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/satellite/

http://www.eldersweather.com.au/

Just to name a few ....... If you consult the above websites then I am SURE you should be able to figure out what the weather will be like up to 3 days in advance. If you do not know what the weather is going to be like for the next 24 hours or for the amount of time that you will be out on the water *THEN YOU SHOULD NOT GO TO SEA !* 

Tanks do not need to extend very low at all. 1m wide x 2m long x .05 (50mm or 2 inches) = 100 litre capacity. Hardly think 50mm will effect seaworthiess by the look of the photo and the amount of room that is available. Any sort of modification will require an engineers approval or relevant authorities authorisation.

The more I look at the boat the more I am inclined to leave it how it is. It was built for a purpose and does not look like an ocean going (or Bay or Tangalooma) boat at all. River cruiser on a good day, Gold Coast canal boat for sure. Would not like to be on it when it blows 40 knots from the North East and a 7 metre swell in the open ocean !!!!!!

Put the beer on block ice and increase battery capacity PLUS get some 240 volt inverters if necessary to run appliances etc. The usual offshore flare kit, floating torch, 406Mhz Epirb, life jackets blah blah blah would be advisable to have stowed on board at all times.


----------



## Gundini (31 August 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> _*Would definately have to pick the right day for the Tanga journey*_
> 
> Yep, right....can you tell me what the weather will be on any given afternoon, in the morning ?
> If you know the future, then your safe, on the Bay, BUT.........
> ...




Yes, I am hearing you UB.

Would be more of a planned 3 day trip for me, fully insured, hasn't got radios yet but will have and will learn to use them correctly.

There is alot of marine info out there to assist with the planning.

This chart and site should be helpful. How reliable are their predictions?

http://www.marineweather.net.au/marine/qld/moreton-bay?d=2


----------



## trainspotter (31 August 2009)

Don't rely on one chart. See above post for more handy info on weather. If 3 of them are saying the same thing then the prediction is accurate. 26 years of experience on the water/ocean and hardly a man lost.


----------



## Gundini (31 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> 26 years of experience on the water/ocean and hardly a man lost.




Hahaha.... Thanks for some great advice TS, I'm definately up for an adventure, but a mans gotta know his boats limitations...


----------



## trainspotter (31 August 2009)

Gundini said:


> Hahaha.... Thanks for some great advice TS, I'm definately up for an adventure, but a mans gotta know his boats limitations...




Practice Practice Practice Practice Practice Practice Practice Practice Practice Practice and practice some more. Remember when you take other people out on a boat YOU are in control of their lives. What you do effects THEM. 

Oh yeah ... read the weather charts religiously and buy the BEST plotter/navigation and communication system that money can buy.


----------



## Uncle Barry (31 August 2009)

Trainman.
The Bay is a speical location, LIKE NO OTHER.

Where it can jump up like a huge lake, and produce waves 2.5mts high AND 2.5mts apart.

The trick with the Bay, is speed, when things change, you get out FAST in a *SUITABLE* Boat !

And now Party Boats, the fellow across from me, has one at the back of his house about 26feet or more long, so I guess I've a wee bit of an idea about these boats 

Kind regards,
UB
"*like for the next 24 hours or for the amount of time that you will be out on the water THEN YOU SHOULD NOT GO TO SEA *! "

OR........
you should go to sea in a SUITABLE BOAT
NOT a party boat !


----------



## trainspotter (31 August 2009)

LOL Uncle Barry ... I was born in Brisbane and lived in Fig Tree Pocket. I still have relatives who live in Kedron. Parents have retired to Gympie and old man is a mad keen boatie. (His boat is called Nifty and he built it himself) Have fished Tin Can Bay, Rainbow Beach, Fraser Island and surrounds, travelled upon the Gold Coast canals, cruised the Whitsundays in a yacht. Sailed a yacht from Singapore to Bali via the South China Sea (63 knots across deck and 30 foot waves), crayfished in Western Australia for 3 years, worked on prawn trawlers and shark boats in the Gulf of Carpenteria. Caught Barramundi in Bynoe Harbour NT and the East Alligator River. Black Marlin fishing in Cairns, Blue Marlin Fishing in Exmouth. Pontoon boated along the Mandurah Estuary for a few days as well. Currently own a pearl farm (last 7 years) with 3 in survey vessels ranging from a 60 foot Westcoaster, a 10 metre jet boat and a 24 foot fishing rig. 

Moreton Bay is unique as an expanse of water and it is protected by Moreton Island and North Stradbroke. Yes it does get rough there on a North Easter due to it's open channel to the North. Where I am situated there is no island protection and 30 knot Southerlies and a 2 to 3 metre swell is a good day to go boating for me. Have snapped tow rigs between the 10 metre jet boat and the 60 footer in these conditions. Had to jump into the briny and swim to the jet boat in these waters to reassemble tow. LMAO.

I totally agree with you UB. There is no way that I would take a pontoon party boat into the area described above. UNLESS you know that it is going to be dead calm for a few days. Even then it would be advisable to err on the side of caution. In no way was I calling your experience of the type of boat or waters to be travelled on into disrepute. 

_"The more I look at the boat the more I am inclined to leave it how it is. It was built for a purpose and does not look like an ocean going (or Bay or Tangalooma) boat at all. River cruiser on a good day, Gold Coast canal boat for sure. Would not like to be on it when it blows 40 knots from the North East and a 7 metre swell in the open ocean !!!!!!"_


----------



## Uncle Barry (31 August 2009)

Wouldn't like to be there either, 
if a NWester pops up or a sudden Westerly !

Kind regards,
UB

Party boats are not made for rough water, is my point.


----------



## Gundini (31 August 2009)

Fair point too UB and TS.

Even if I can't get to Tanga safely, will be doing my best to make the most of this Summer. Your advice, while a little deflating is very valuable to me. Thanks.

Will post some updates when I get moving on the renos...


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2009)

Sorry to pull the bung out of your boat there Gundini. LOL

Would love nothing more than to join you on the cruise. Will investigate costs to send boat and car by train to Brisvegas to enjoy Moreton Bay on a screaming North Easter.


----------



## darkside (1 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Sorry to pull the bung out of your boat there Gundini. LOL
> 
> Would love nothing more than to join you on the cruise. Will investigate costs to send boat and car by train to Brisvegas to enjoy Moreton Bay on a screaming North Easter.




Cut it out, with that boat you could cruise anywhere you wanted. 


No need to tow it.


----------



## Gundini (1 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Sorry to pull the bung out of your boat there Gundini. LOL
> 
> Would love nothing more than to join you on the cruise




Mate love to have you on the journey. Love your boat by the way, awesome!

Well I picked up the cruiser today, took it from Caloundra to Brisbane and it towed well, although a bit freaky towing something so big  I have never taken so much notice of bridge heights as I did today but all went well.

After having a good look at it I am very impressed and happy! This is going to be one hell of a summer.

I parked it outside my house and it has caused a bit of a spectical.

While I can't wait to get it in the water, I am going to spend the next couple of weeks getting it ready. 

The hulls have been antifoaled a year ago, but I will put another coat or 2 on as I will leave in the water for 3 month stints. 

Everything looks in great order so I basically need to work out what I want from the boat, then design the appropriate power system to suit. Hopefully Trainspotter and a few of you guys can help me with the plan. 

The casette toilet will give me the sh1ts for sure, so I think I have to spend some cold hard on this, can I sort this for a reasonable price? There is plenty of room under the deck and could design the holding tank so it doesn't interfere with performance. 

Think I need a gas system for the fridge, stove/oven, and hot water system, and a little solar/battery for the stereo, lights, water pump, auto winch, and computor/laptop.

Can fudge the rest with candles 

Will 5-7K cover all this?

Tell me that I'm dreaming!


----------



## Uncle Barry (1 September 2009)

Party Boat man
You can spend, as deep as your pockets are on boats !

All your wants, are the same as a Caravan, 
however to buy most things, for a Caravan are cheaper if you don't buy from a boat shop.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2009)

LOL ...  Nup this is just the fishing boat called "overide". The one below is "Awesome". You are dreaming. 
BOAT = *B* ring *O *ut *A* nother *T* housand. Whatever your budget is DOUBLE IT !!


----------



## Gundini (1 September 2009)

Nup!

I'm sticking to budget...

Going to go to UB's caravan joint and hit them up hard lol...

She is worth some tlc


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2009)

Good luck and smooth seas!


----------



## Gundini (1 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Good luck and smooth seas!




Awe come on TS, don't give up on me... I need your help and support!

I'll measure up the space under the floor and work out some specs and floor plan. Only just got the boat today.

Can I ask a couple of novice questions?

Would it be better to have the water tank on the roof to ease the strain on the water pump, rather than pumping it up from below? 

Also, if you have the holding tank under the floor, how is the **** pumped out of my tank? Do I need a seperate pump? In your experience, what is the best toilet system?

I noticed when we started the engine the previous owner pushed the throtle in three times to prime the fuel. Is this what you do, or do you have a manual primer? It seems to me a manual prime does a better job...

I am a big fan of solar power, but it costs... There is one wind generator that is fairly quiet, very efficient, and reasonable price. Considering I will run this boat 3 times a week, could wind generation be a more frugal option?


----------



## Uncle Barry (2 September 2009)

Good morning
Trainman

Your boat, the real boat ?
Built by who, length, power ETC ?
Please

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## trainspotter (2 September 2009)

Hiya guys ... sorry to you for taking so long to get back to my brothers of the oceans. Ok Gundini first: Never put the water on the roof. Stability (TOP HEAVY) and heat is the main problem. Heat and water create algae. Not good drinking green HOT water !! Top shelf submersible pumps these days should set you back about $300 if you wanted one located inside the tank. My advice would not to be doing this as water and electricy don't mix PLUS maintenace is a drag. Better to get a 12 volt system that will/should do about 200 litres an hour and last forever. Think pond pump for you requirements. Located under sink area or somewhere accesible linked to a pressure switch/boost bottle. Sullage tank for waste is a difficult one to process. Simple answer is to dump straight into ocean via saltwater hand pump and skin fitting. Try here for details http://www.southernseasmarine.com/ssm/lavac/pdfs/LavacToilets.pdf
Using a sullage tank requires a macerator, whereby the waste is dumped into a tank and a blender (for want of a better word) smashes it to pieces which in turn is pumped via skin fitting into ocean. Float switch will do the trick and make the WC salt water hand pump or 12 volt pump again. Think mini septic system. Every motor has it's quirks. My Mercruiser requires a fair bit to get it going as it is a very cold motor. If the previous owner did it this way and the motor starts why not just keep the routine going? Small solar panel to keep batteries trickle fed should be about $1500 and with the wind generator should be plenty. Solar during the day and turbine at night. Small genset Yamaha 2kva is about 2 grand and would be handy to keep on board. They are very quiet and would be used sparingly.

Now to Uncle Barry:- The grey boat behind the 100 series Landcruiser is a 1985 Trailcraft 7.1 metre Hardtop with a 470 Mercruiser 160HP 4 cylinder petrol motor. Carries 200 litres of fuel and has the best electronics in the way of depthsounder for fishing purposes. Eskies under both seats and live bait/kill tank under deck. Most of the modifications to the boat have been performed by myself.

The big white one is called "Awesome". She is a Westcoaster hull and the rest of the superstructure is handmade fibregalass and blown plastic. Mates in the business. Compromising 60 feet overall, carries 4000 litres of diesel, 2000 litres of water, has it's own reverse osmosis water making system at 60 litres per hour. Has it's own icemaker, 3 showers, 2 toilets and a urinal. Sleeps 9 in 4 cabins, has a 32 inch plasma, DVD player, airconditioned wheelhouse, 15 kva Kubota genset, 163P 6 cylinder 16 litre Volvo Penta motor swinging a 5 blade prop and all the fruit that you need to transverse the ocean in style. Ummmmmmm I think that just about covers it.

If you want any more details on how to setup boats or photos PM me and I will provide.


----------



## Gundini (5 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Think pond pump for you requirements.




Thanks TS for getting back to me with very helpful knowledge. I have the toon parked out the front of my house, no dramas towing (3.7m height) it from Caloundra and quite a specticle in the street. Will put a couple of coats of antifoul on it during the week, have an auto electrician check it out and probably put it in the water to test the motor. Whitworth have a special on an decent electric toilet with macerator so will buy that, set up a gas system for the water heater/fridge/BBQ and source a solar panel and battery pack for the lights/music/TV/PC/water pump/anchor winch/(seadoo davit?)... 

Thinking about custom water/holding/fuel tanks underneath, any suggestions on builders? Have I forgotten anything?

I know it is not a real boat, but still want a bit of fun for the first half of summer, and bought it well. If it's not the right vessel for me, I will sell it mid summer, maybe even make a quid...


----------



## trainspotter (5 September 2009)

Sounds like you have it sussed to me. Get a few quotes from shipwrights as they can vary widely for fuel tanks especially. Dunno about the legal side of things for modifications for licenced pleaure boats in QLD? You might have to talk to someone in the Guvmnt dept. who handles this stuff first prior to modifications. Could effect insurance, load carrying capacity (people) stability etc.  Mate ... there is nothing wrong with a 32 foot pontoon !! Lotsa fun to be had there for sure !! Happy boating and smooth seas.


----------



## knocker (6 September 2009)

I recently bought this baby.





First boat and I love it!!


----------



## Gundini (6 September 2009)

Very nice boat there Knocker, I bet she is shmick inside.

Any pics of the main cabin interior? Looks like heaps of room and a **** load of fun! 

PS: Thanks again TS, will keep you posted on the progress...


----------



## knocker (6 September 2009)

Gundini said:


> Very nice boat there Knocker, I bet she is shmick inside.
> 
> Any pics of the main cabin interior? Looks like heaps of room and a **** load of fun!
> 
> PS: Thanks again TS, will keep you posted on the progress...











No worries. Bit heavy on juice though. Has twin volvo diesels, cruises at 24 top of 30. And yes its great fun!! Once oit of the marina its cruises really well. I'm hoping to do a bit of fishing as well.


----------



## Macquack (6 September 2009)

knocker said:


> I recently bought this baby.
> 
> View attachment 32964
> 
> ...




Very nice, knocker. 

Hom much is it worth?

Like Trainspotter, do you use it as your office?


----------



## trainspotter (6 September 2009)

She is a BEAUTY knocker !! Real classy stuff there brother ! Wouldn't want to spill the red wine over the cream lounge ! LOL. Just superb looking craft as well ... I just love the look of this kind of boat, real Miami Vice looking bit of gear. I call them "CC's", short for Cocaine Carriers as they were the boat of preference for the drug lords shipping the white powder into USA for a while there. LMAO. Fast and able to carry a coupla tonne in all the secret compartments they have. Get out there and enjoy mother nature on the briny.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2009)

knocker said:


> I recently bought this baby.
> 
> First boat and I love it!!



Looks like a photo copied from the net.

Care to put your mug in the photo. 

Will have to wait 3 days at least though...


----------



## trainspotter (6 September 2009)

kennas said:


> Looks like a photo copied from the net.
> 
> Care to put your mug in the photo.
> 
> Will have to wait 3 days at least though...




LOLOL Kennas ... Shaved ice, 2 fingers of gin, 1 finger of Vodka, 1 finger of Cointreau, top up with pinepple juice. "Awesome Sunset" This will make him talk !


----------



## nunthewiser (7 September 2009)

i personally dont care if knocker is dreaming 


without humour life would be boring


----------



## Gone Fishin (7 September 2009)

wow some awesome boats on thsi thread


----------



## trainspotter (8 September 2009)

C'mon knocker ... got any photos of your good self on board your boat? Looks a beauty ! The sounder is littered with fish on my boat and the result is evident with the Coral Trout on board.


----------



## Gundini (27 November 2009)

Took a 3% hit on my portfolio today so I thought I would talk about boating.

After the 3rd attempt, we finally got the boat in the water about 3 weeks ago. Ironically, we used the Breaky Creek ramp on a very high tide and she drifted off the trailer. 

We took her up the river towards the city and messed around a little, then put her to bed at Dockside Marina.

Must say I was quite impressed on the un-named boats (Any suggestions?) performance, considering it weighs around 2.5 ton.  

Last week I grabbed the best sort I could find, and we headed for the mouth of the river. It was a windy day and there was quite alot of windage from the centre cabin but the vessel still motored around 12 knots at 4000 revs which I was quite pleased with. Stopped at Rivergate and filled up with fuel. It was so rough it took a while as the fuel nozzle kept on cutting as the boat went side to side in the water. We punched it up to 15 knots when conditions suited, and that was about the limit, but I could sense the better economy at 4000 revs. The swell was running about 1.5 to 2 metres, and we coped a boat load of the river if I didn't time it well, but she was very sound and on a better day we would have headed straight through the mouth. We decided to duck into the calm water near the Lytton bridge, anchor, and have a beve... We were not the only ones, nearly everyone turned back that day.

That was pretty well enough for the first test, she fits under the Lytton bridge, which is an amazing bonus, ran at about 12 litres per hour, and everything worked as it should. The pontoons were very impressive, and only half a metre draft, so could pull in anywhere and go anywhere. 

Since then I have been doing some tinkering and thinking, planing for the summer. Going to start moving on the excellent advice from this post (thankyou guys), do some refurb, and hopefully catch up with a couple of you on the water!

Next week I might attempt the Gold Coast sojorn. Probably take me the best part of a day, but I'll have my son with me and we might do some fishing. 

A guy at the marina recons I could get to Moreton on a South Easterly running under 10 knots. He recons its a piece of cake especially if you can get under the Lytton bridge. I'll give it a go one of these days. 

Anyway, will update as it unfolds, cheers Gundini


----------



## trainspotter (27 November 2009)

I can't believe you had to launch at the Breakfast Creek boat ramp !!! What a sheer coincidence !! Fantastic to hear that it all went well Gundini.


----------



## Gundini (27 November 2009)

Thanks mate, yes the Breaky Creek ramp is great at full tide. Must admit we had the 4wd back wheels half mast in the water, but once she floated all was good. Bit scary going under the Breaky Creek Bridge first time but was sweet. 

That's a fine fish you have a couple of posts back Train, haha you look like you were enjoing it too cheers


----------



## trainspotter (27 November 2009)

Really pleased for you Gundini ! I am still giggling about the BC launch ! Serendipity I think they call that. Am still thinking about getting over to QLD to traverse the waterways again. Pearling has started here so full on cleaning shell at the moment. Would probably be cheaper for me to hire something over there than try and put car and boat on train or attempt to drive over !!


----------



## Gundini (27 November 2009)

Now that is a catch! You obviously are not deficient in Omega 3's. 

Can you seriously put your boat and car on a train? How do you do that? If you can, I can hahaha.... Should be some fun going through the tunnels. Your boat is higher than mine I think, 3.7 metres on a trailer. 

Talking about serendipity, cant wait for the looks when I get the sucker moored behind the wrecks at Tanga. Only one problem, might never get home!

Surely, that is not as bad as it sounds...


----------



## trainspotter (28 November 2009)

Now this is a catch ! I can't see why it is not possible to put boat on train? Not too many tunnels between Perth and Brisvegas I am aware of? I have honestly not measured the height of the boat on the trailer. Might be something in this but like I said it would be easier just to hire a vessel over there and fly over perhaps?


----------



## TheBigSponge (25 April 2010)

Some nice fish there mate


----------



## TheBigSponge (25 April 2010)

knocker said:


> View attachment 32965
> 
> View attachment 32966
> 
> ...




Thx for the cruise yesterday mate


----------



## johnnyg (25 April 2010)

Trains, you seem to be the go-to man on boating. Just curious as to what size yacht one would need to sail the seas. Not just coastal sailing, but I guess you'd call it international? 

Not planning to any time soon, but is a dream of mine one day so thought I might as well start getting a few ideas together.

Regards John


----------



## trainspotter (27 April 2010)

johnnyg said:


> Trains, you seem to be the go-to man on boating. Just curious as to what size yacht one would need to sail the seas. Not just coastal sailing, but I guess you'd call it international?
> 
> Not planning to any time soon, but is a dream of mine one day so thought I might as well start getting a few ideas together.
> 
> Regards John




Hey there johnnyg - I sailed a Beneateau 41ft racing yacht from Singapore to Bali thru the South China Sea and made it safely ....... just ! 63 knots across the deck in a 7 metre swell and counting your life in 15 minute segments is not my cup of tea quite frankly. Ummmmmmm ...... to answer your question it depends on how comfortably you want to cruise around international waters.

Jessica Watson's sailboat is a Sparkman and Stephens 34 foot and I reckon she has done it tough !

To do it properly I would recomend nothing smaller than 50 feet with some serious navigational equipment an lotsa shade !! Experienced sailors on board would also be a PLUS !


----------



## trainspotter (27 April 2010)

Try here for some yachts that might be what you are after !

http://www.boatlocator.com.au/for-sale/yacht

Personally my new motto is "No motor, no go!" In other words if it hasn't got a V12 MTU spinning a 5 blade prop and is less than 60 feet I aint getting on board no matter what ! Unless it's just a one day fishing trip of course !


----------



## trainspotter (29 April 2010)

JESSICA Watson's little yacht Ella's Pink Lady has been heeled over on its side for the third time in a fortnight, but the teenager has managed to escape the full brunt of 12m, boat-breaking swells. 

In another test of the courage of the brave 16-year-old, Jessica has survived yet another pummelling as she nears the finish of her bid to become the youngest person to sail solo and unassisted round the world.

*The Sunshine Coast teenager was smashed by 55-knot winds and 7m seas on Wednesday as she sailed towards Tasmania. Ella's Pink Lady was again thrown over on its side with the mast lying in the water.*

Such conditions would test the best Sydney to Hobart yachts.

YEAHHHHHHHHHH ........ Let's go sailing ! Below is a photo from the port stern bunk looking into the galley. Tilt the screen so the doorway is vertical. See how far the "chef" is actually leaning? This was a good day !


----------

